# Anek Lines - Early booking bargains



## peejay

Just finished shopping around for our ferry to Greece in May.

Anek lines are offering a genuine 50% off fares on the Ancona/Venice routes if booked and paid for before 26/03/10.
You can ammend the tickets but not cancel them.

My crossing details were... 
Ancona - Igoumenitsa Mid May.
Patras - Ancona Mid June. 
2 adults, <= 6mtr motorhome, camping on board.

Minoan - about £320 rtn athough but they didn't have our preferred dates.

Superfast - about £340 rtn inc their early booking offer.

Anek - £205 rtn with the 50% discount.

Well pleased with that 

http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/portal/ANEK_prod/AllOffers

..or if you like to book via an agent and receive tickets at no extra cost I can recommend Viamare....

http://www.viamare.com/contact-us.htm

Pete


----------



## bess91

Pete,

We too have just booked with Anek. Same route as you, in June, 2adults, 7.5 metre motorhome,285 euro.

A good deal!

What are your plans in Greece?

Groetjes,
Maxine and Hans


----------



## peejay

Hi Maxine & Hans;

PM on its way :wink: 

Pete


----------



## max123

Hi Pete
Thanks for this link. Just checked and it would cost us 276E rtn Ancona/Igoumenista/Patras/Ancona out beginning of July and back end of July with 3 adults and a mh < 6 metres. When you booked it asks "Deck" - am I right in thinking this is camping on board as I can't find anything on COB anywhere on the site?

Thanks Helen


----------



## peejay

Helen;

Yes, 'Deck' is the camping on board accomodation option for passengers. Don't forget to tick the '50% off' box for both outbound and inbound entries as well, Its easily missed!

For the vehicle, you need the relevant option in the box next to the little picture of a panelvan thats preceeded by '[OD]' (open deck).

Good luck.

Pete


----------



## max123

Thanks Pete


----------



## HarleyDave

Look out for Harleys in Patras (and Greece in general) between 20 - 24th May

It's the European Harley-Davidson Super Rally in Patras (near the bridge)

See Super Rally

There will be about 10,000 bikes in the area plus those coming and going for the week either side

I will be there on the bike with my buddies (2 Brits, 2 Dutch and 2 Hungarians) having travelled Dover - Dunkerque, then through Belgium, Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Croatia, B&H, Montenegro, Albania, Greece.

On the way back via Patras - Bari then through Italy to Switzerland, France and home

4000 miles in 14 days (and relatively few sober nights)

Hope to see some of you there

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peejay

Hi Dave;

On a previous trip to Greece a while back (Patras I think) I remember the ship docking and the ramp lowering followed by 100's of Harleys pouring off the boat. It was quite a sight and i'll bet there had been some party on the boat the night before. 8) 

With all that riding, perhaps you ought to change your nickname to 'Saddlesore'. :lol: 

I shall look out for you on our travels, you might be a bit difficult to spot though :wink: 

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Hi HarleyDave

Thanks for the warning - I will book for 30th May - ship should be clean of greece (sic) by then.

Note comments re sober nights! What is your reg no. ?

Enjoy Patras, but hope you get some time in Greece proper.

Geoff


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi ya Peejay

You have just made my day, thank you lots.

I booked with Minoan lines via Venice camping on board return cost me 602 euros.

Just sorted new booking out via Anek, unfortunately had no camping on board from Venice.

So have booked 31st May from Ancona to Inguiomesta, returning Patras to Ancona.

As a great price of 295 Euros, a bit more travelling but not two days on the boat coming back to venice.

So might catch up with you in Greece.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## smiler

*Anek Lines Early Booking*

Hi When you made the above bookings , did the analysis of the booking show Motorhome? I have tried many times but each time the breakdown shows Mini Bus 5.51 -7,5m. Did you all ignore this?


----------



## HarleyDave

nicholsong said:


> Hi HarleyDave...
> 
> ...Enjoy Patras, but hope you get some time in Greece proper.
> 
> Geoff


Thanks Geoff

We will ride south from Albania to Patras so will see some of the country but mainly the west side.

I liked the grease/greece pun

Cheers

Dave


----------



## peejay

*Re: Anek Lines Early Booking*



smiler said:


> Hi When you made the above bookings , did the analysis of the booking show Motorhome? I have tried many times but each time the breakdown shows Mini Bus 5.51 -7,5m. Did you all ignore this?


Smiler, I've just been through the online booking process as far as payment and the summary for the vehicle shows...

Mini-Bus-Caravan-Campers
<= 6m (Open Deck)

I can't see any length options for 5.51-7.5m :?

You could always do what I did and book through Viamare, the price will be the same apart from the cost of a phonecall and they will send proper tickets in the post.

Pete


----------



## max123

We booked this week - Ancona-Igoumenista-Patras-Ancona out begining of July back end of July for 276Euros, great price. 

Thanks for this link Pete - we'd have ended up paying considerably more had you not posted this link. I think the cheapest quote from I'd managed to get for same journey was 435 Euros going with Superfast ferries.

Helen


----------



## smiler

*Anek Lines Early Booking*

Thanks for your reply Peejay, the summary i refer to is on the side of page 3 ie passenger details. What put me off booking through Viamare was their low conversion rates fron euros to sterling 1.08 on friday last, i could get 1.147 from the local exchange, and probably the same if not more using a Nationwide card.
Will ring them again and have the security of the correctly printed ticket


----------



## peejay

Funnily enough I was checking prices late last year and without any discounts, for us Anek were dearest of the lot.

My theory - I think they call it a 'loss leader', probably to pinch regulars from Minoan & Superfast.

I'm just wondering what the catch is, perhaps you have to supply your own oars. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## smiler

*Anek Lines Early Booking*

Hi just checked the Anek webb site after Peejay said he had just been through it and that there were no problems low and behold i managed to get the correct info up booked out 20th May return 4th October.
After my last trip with Anek i swore i would never sail with them again, they insisted i parked close to wall so as i was unable to open my drivers door( only 1 door on my Hymer) then they parked a coach along side me so close we had to do a vertical limbo through the habitation door which woould only open 9inchs.
After that i got locked in the on board shower it was 20mins before i was rescued
But for 295euros i have forgiven them
Smiler


----------



## peejay

*Re: Anek Lines Early Booking*



smiler said:


> After my last trip with Anek i swore i would never sail with them again, they insisted i parked close to wall so as i was unable to open my drivers door( only 1 door on my Hymer) then they parked a coach along side me so close we had to do a vertical limbo through the habitation door which woould only open 9inchs.
> After that i got locked in the on board shower it was 20mins before i was rescued
> But for 295euros i have forgiven them
> Smiler


Glad you got sorted 

I had a similar problem with Minoan a few years ago so its not just Anek.
They put us in the middle of the ship in between the ship exhaust stack and a ruddy great artic.
It was bearable but just no view, that was until they started the engines, the noise and vibration was terrible and virtually impossible to sleep. I went and complained and hoped to get a cabin or a few recliners but was met with a disinterested shrug. It was a shame because we had a brilliant spot out and back the previous year with a sea view.
I shall be more the wiser on this crossing.

I see you've got May to Oct away you lucky thing, where are you heading?

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

I am new to this Adriatic crossing, but want to book for mid-June. 

When you all talk about this being hemmed in, is that in the 'camping on deck' booking?

I know the various ferry companies in Greece (not using MH) and have seen the way some have leap-frogged others on price/quality over 30 years.

At the moment, in the Aegean, I would rate Minoan, who own Superfast. The Adriatic is a different Market.

But if the price is right and one has on-deck camping what the hell?

All help welcomed.

Geoff


----------



## smiler

*Anek Lines Early Booking*

Hi Peejay dont have hard and fast itinerary other than mid Feb to about end of April Morocco, then to Greece where i will be in Vassiliki on Lefkas island until the masses arrive then most likely around the Peloponnese for a while, may meet you on our travels.
Smiler


----------



## smiler

*Anek Lines Early Booking*

Hi Nicholson, in my case being hemmed in refered to the campin deck, i pleaded with the loader not to put us where he wanted us as i was just about one of the last to be loaded thalf the of the rear end of the ship was empty.I did complain about my situation but it fell on deaf ears


----------



## peejay

smiler said:


> then to Greece where i will be in Vassiliki on Lefkas island until the masses arrive then most likely around the Peloponnese for a while, may meet you on our travels


Thanks and have a good one. We're travelling down the west coast then around the Peloponnese, we'll keep an eye out for you :wink:

Pete



nicholsong said:


> I am new to this Adriatic crossing, but want to book for mid-June.
> 
> When you all talk about this being hemmed in, is that in the 'camping on deck' booking?
> 
> I know the various ferry companies in Greece (not using MH) and have seen the way some have leap-frogged others on price/quality over 30 years.
> 
> At the moment, in the Aegean, I would rate Minoan, who own Superfast. The Adriatic is a different Market.
> 
> But if the price is right and one has on-deck camping what the hell?
> 
> All help welcomed.
> 
> Geoff


My bad experience was camping on board with Minoan. In most instances if you are at or near the front of the queue you should get the best spots around the edge, but its all down to how the crew want to load the ship and also where you're getting off at the other end.
The previous year we had a magical trip both ways with a perfect sea view sailing in and out from Venice.

Don't let a few experiences here put you off though, in the main you'll generally get a good spot, whoever you travel with.

Pete


----------



## StephandJohn

I'm jealous - I want to got to!! Can't this year but may be next year


----------



## safariboy

I have just booked with Anek and the payment went through OK. However when the reference number page came up it did not give a number. Will I get an e-mail with the number and instructions?
I phoned their number but I am not sure if she understood me.
Safariboy


----------



## peejay

Sorry sb, can't help as I booked via an agent.

I would have thougt you'd get an email confirmation straight afterwards as well (?).

Hopefully someone who has booked online can confirm.

Pete


----------



## max123

We booked with ANEC online and we had a registration number given as soon as we paid and also confirmation via e-mail with full details of the booking and where to pick up tickets etc.
Helen


----------



## PAT4NEIL

max123 said:


> We booked with ANEC online and we had a registration number given as soon as we paid and also confirmation via e-mail with full details of the booking and where to pick up tickets etc.
> Helen


Me too.
Pat


----------



## peejay

A few tips for those booked with Anek from Ancona..

I emailed Anek about the embarkation procedure at Ancona as its not 100% clear on their website or in the catalogue.....

Approaching from the north they recommend leaving the autostrada at exit 'Ancona Nord', from there, the port is well signposted. Proceed to the new Anek port agency office on Via Luigi Einaudi first to have your tickets/internet ref no checked/verified. Note that this is approx 2km away from the ship embarkation point.

>>Nuova Stazione Marittima di Ancona,Via Einaudi 1, Ancona<<

Once your tickets have been checked/issued - then travel to the port itself. Vehicles Camping on board need to arrive at least 2.5 hours before embarkation.

So in other words, don't go the the port itself first and give yourself plenty of time :wink:

Pete


----------

